# موقع مهندس مصرى جديد خاص بشرح اكثر من رائع لتصميم المنشات الخرسانية (كتب او فيديو)



## haitham3h (16 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اقدم لكم اليوم موقع المهندس / ياسر الليثى (جامعة عين شمس) يحتوع على شرح رائع لتصميم المنشات الخرسانية من الالف الى الياء ويتم رفع المزيد والمزيد على الموقع حيث ان الموقع جديد واسال الله العلم والمعرفة الواسعة له ولنا جميعا​www.yasserelleathy.com


----------



## سامو جاك (16 أغسطس 2009)

فين الفيديوهات اللي فية هو موقع كويس والكتب راءعة وانا عندي نسخة منها مكتوبة في ورق على هيئة مذكرة بس لو نعرف انة بيعرض فيديوهات ياريت تخبرني يمكن انا ماعرفتش اوصلها اما لوكان قصدك على الكوبري والخلاطة وشوية حاجات كدة انا قصدي فيديوهات شرح خرسان علشان تكون مرجع لينا نرجعلة


----------



## برود الثلج (16 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه على نشر هذا الموقع الغني بالكتب المفيدة ... ويرزق م . ياسر من واسع فضله ...


----------



## haitham3h (16 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز فى كلمة video فى اعلى الصفحة اضغط عليها 
 استنى شوية 
ها يظهر ماف فيديو واحد لان زى ماقولت الموقع لسه جديد وسوف يتم رفع كل شىء عليه ان شاء الله


----------



## momoegph (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.anwar2010 (16 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot i will logon this site and see what on it


----------



## محمد حامد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووور أخى الكريم


----------



## هادي المهندس (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

موقع جميل جدا بارك الله بك وبالاخ ياسر الليثي مجهود يستحق الثناء وننتظر المزيد ...............




مع تحياتي


----------



## keyhistory (20 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kosillh00077 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يامهندس على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موقع مميز جدا جدا وانا لا ادرى لما ذا فى منتدى مثل منتدانا الغالى مليئ باصحاب الخبرات 
لماذا لايوجد فيه كتب ومؤافات من انتاجه الخاص
مش عارف ؟ّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت تتحطى فى عين الاعتبار وشكرا


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاله النجار (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
وبارك الله فى المهندس ياسر


----------



## mousad1210 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا ....والسعي لاعطاء الافضل والمتمييز دائما


----------



## ابوعمر النووى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ياسر واحنا فى انتظار المزيد ..........


----------



## محمد بخيت (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا من هندسة عين شمس والمهندس ياسر الليثى ملوش حل 
ربنا يباركله يارب ارجو ان الجميع يستفيد من الموقع والى عليه


----------



## احمد نابليون (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا للمهندس ياسر علي الموقع المتميز


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ياسر وأتمنى منك المزيد ومتابعة الموقع والحاق به كل ماهو جديد فى عالم الهندسه المدنيه من تصميم وتنفيذ وبالله عليك تهتم بالفيديوهات فهى مفيده جدا اااا بالنسبه للمهندس المدنى حديث التخرج


----------



## maher_steel (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*
موقع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك وبالاخ ياسر الليثي وننتظر المزيد *


----------



## محمدطة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

hالموقع لا يعمل


----------



## aziza saber (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الموقع لايعمل


----------



## مم سعيد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## HUSSEIN20010 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassananas (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه على نشر هذا الموقع الغني بالكتب المفيدة


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تثبيت موضوع حضرتك بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salim salim (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخي الكريم - وجزاكم الله خيراً- موضوع رائع والشكر موصول للاخ م ياسر ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته ان شاء الله


----------



## thebrave_amor (20 ديسمبر 2009)

keep moving Eng Yaser


----------



## qazz1977 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود وفعلا موقع ممتاز


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

* الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه على نشر هذا الموقع الغني بالكتب المفيدة ... ويرزق م . ياسر من واسع فضله ...*​


----------



## A.Bozan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدين الي مسوي الموقع وتعبان فيه


----------



## youssefayay (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموقع لا يمكن الدخول اليه منذ فتره 
هل يعرف احد السبب او لديه حل 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الموقع أكثر من رائع بصراحة والكتب جميلة جدا جدا جزاه الله خيرا الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناته
لكن بصراحة الفيديوهات الموجودة ثلاثة فقط وهم عن("كيفية تنفيذ الأعمدة )كويسة بس ياريت المزيد 
من الفيديوهات الجميلة دي لان الفيديوهات أكيد أفضل من حيث تثبيت المعلومة واختصار الوقت وتفهم
مالا يمكن ان تفهمه من خلال الكتب.


م/محمد الشاعر


----------



## mamaxwla (23 ديسمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عادل ج (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## مهندس شعبان مختار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل ونفعنا بعلمك الجيد


----------



## ST.ENG (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك واهنئك على الموقع


----------



## body55 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mahmoud khalid (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .............


----------



## a7med 3ed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير انت والمهندس ياسر


----------



## جلال الله (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (26 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع متميز وياريت البشمهندس ياسر الليثى يكمل شرح الفيديو


----------



## عمادابراهيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

من اين استطيع تشغيل البرنامج الله يجازيك خير


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## خالد القدسي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من سيادتكم التفضل علي برنامج staad pro 2008


----------



## odwan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وأطال عمركم موقع بالفعل رائع ومفيد


----------



## youssefayay (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني انا في السعوديه
الموقع متوقف تماما منذ فترة لا يفتح اطلاقاً
كان يعمل في بدايته ثم ثوقف فجاءة
كل ما اطلبه منكم هو المساعده لو حد يعرف ما السبب او اي حل كي يفتح الموقع
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (2 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على الموضيع الجميلة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## مش لاقي (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## المراقب المتجدد (23 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر ويوجرك وكل مسلم يقرأ هذ ا الموضوع


----------



## شيماءالمدني (23 يناير 2010)

Good Luck.....................For All.............


----------



## safwan rahhal (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ANOOCH (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى المهندس ياسر الليثى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## شيماءالمدني (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى كل من بذل جهد في هذه الأعمال الرائعه
لكن نحتاج إلى طرق سهله وسريعه في تنزيل الموضوع 
دون تعدد الروابط


----------



## alibenghadi (10 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه


----------



## mohands_ec (10 فبراير 2010)

ياسر باين عليه نام وما كملش بقيت المواضيع ياريت حد لو يعرفه يصحيه


----------



## أبو العز عادل (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## master4san (15 مارس 2010)

http://www.multiupload.com/RS_K3UMAO0G9P


----------



## thebrave_amor (15 مارس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## eng_ommadham (16 مارس 2010)

الموقع جميل أتمني اني استفيد منه


----------



## beko19 (17 مارس 2010)

الموقع مش بيفتح معايا


----------



## struct-eng (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## asdnet36 (5 أبريل 2010)

*الموقع مش بيفتح معايا*​


----------



## civil_eng1184 (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موقع مفيد جدا


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## civilenginero (16 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله موقع جميل
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مؤمن عرفه (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrelsayed (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## msh_soul (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بوشناق (27 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع وجبار نرجوا المزيد


----------



## ashek_mounir (27 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى اوى يا هند سة على الموقع ده بجد مفيد جدا


----------



## مرام222 (27 يونيو 2010)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم

موقع جميل جدا بارك الله بك وبالاخ ياسر الليثي مجهود يستحق الثناء وننتظر المزيد ...............




مع تحياتي*​


----------



## elza3aim (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ........

على فكرة انا ايام دراستي في الكلية كانت اغلبية الدفعة بتذاكر من ورق م/ياسر (صاحب الموقع) ...... اسطورة الخرسانة


----------



## FAWRYCIVIL (29 يونيو 2010)

ارجوك يا هندسة انا محتاج اوى ملفات تصميم الاساسات العادسة والمسلحة (المنفصلة ) والcheck على الshear والpunch وخلافه


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ياسر الليثي مهندس محترم وعمله عمل رائع


----------



## chamil (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## مش لاقي (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## hasky2000 (12 يوليو 2010)

مع خالص تحياتى وامتنانى


----------



## م\رائد (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياباش مهندس


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك ولمجهودك الموقع رائع ...وجزاه الله خيرا المهندس ياسر على هذه المعلومات التي يشارك العالم بها


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (15 أغسطس 2010)

ده موقع ممتاز من مهندس ممتاز ربنا يبارك له في مجهودة


----------



## ST.ENG (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## myada1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا حضرتك والمهندس ياسر
لان انا عندى الشرح ده ورق
وبذاكر منه من سنة تانية


----------



## civil devel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع الرائع و الذي وجدته مسبقا قبل ان تطرح موضوعك وفقك الله لكل خير و وفق المهنس ياسر الليثي لكل خير


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## m m a (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmans (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد درس جديد لمن حمل الملفات السابقة وهو


10- (Foundations) (1) Shallow Foundations.
ورابط تحميله:

http://www.yasserelleathy.com/index...-foundations-1-shallow-foundations-&Itemid=23


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا على ان دللتنا الى الخير
اما المهندس ياسر فادعوا الله له بالتوفبق والهداية وان يجازيه عن هذا الموقع خير الجزاء


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (21 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## mohammedshaban (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## abu Habib (30 مارس 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## محمداحمد5 (30 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## almuhandsonline (31 مارس 2011)

موقع رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## hamada99 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك يا دكتور ياسر الليثى


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (16 أغسطس 2011)

للامام مهندس ياسر


----------



## مهندس مينا (18 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكرا على المجهود الرائع ربنا يعوضك خير

:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
​


----------



## abu rageh (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشاركه ممتازه و شكرا كثيرا


----------



## afwaaee (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hk_shahin (15 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## sendbad2011 (15 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (16 فبراير 2012)

شكررررررررررررراااا


----------



## eng-sharif (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-sharif (26 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## safa1982 (26 فبراير 2012)

_*شكرااااااااااااااا بالتوفيق*_


----------



## Eng. Firas (27 فبراير 2012)

it looks good, thanks for the info


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng1989 (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## hend ma7moud (17 مايو 2012)

الموقع جميل جدا بس يااااااريت لو فية الاجزاء بتاع التصميم بالانجليزي تقولي اجبها ازااااي


----------



## عادل مدني (17 مايو 2012)

* الموقع رائع ومجهود ممتاز شكرا استاذ بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## eng amona (28 يونيو 2012)

مشكور مهندس على الكتب القيمة شكرا كتير بس الفبيديو مش راضي يشغل


----------



## حيدر ناصر (28 يونيو 2012)

thankss


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وسلام مخصوص للمهندس ياسر الليثي


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedshafeq (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي الموقع الرائع وبالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله


----------



## auhoos shatah (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا كتب رائعة


----------



## محمد النواري (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد مناحي (13 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله والمهندس ياسر الليثي المبدع الف خير *


----------



## محمودشمس (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ehab.elmlegy (3 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (3 مايو 2013)

رائع شكرا


----------



## تافريتة (10 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكما ووفقكم الله


----------



## obad2008 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ك


----------



## obad2008 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## aboodi213 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

i need ur help please in structural analysis


----------



## radwa elsherbiny (17 يناير 2014)

haitham3h قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اقدم لكم اليوم موقع المهندس / ياسر الليثى (جامعة عين شمس) يحتوع على شرح رائع لتصميم المنشات الخرسانية من الالف الى الياء ويتم رفع المزيد والمزيد على الموقع حيث ان الموقع جديد واسال الله العلم والمعرفة الواسعة له ولنا جميعا​www.yasserelleathy.com


لو سمحت انا بدخل الموقع واجى افتح design اى حاجه يقولى كده [h=1]Error establishing a database connection[/h]


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (18 يناير 2014)

:76:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبك:76:​


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (1 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## waelnadi (16 أبريل 2014)

:15:شكرا يامهندس على هذا المجهود الطيب:7:


----------



## tarek elattar (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضرات المميزة


----------



## eng dardir (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## حذيفه محمد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------

